
The MIT Mystery Hunt - selmat
http://www.mit.edu/~puzzle/
======
selmat
Have you participated (or something similar)? What were your experiences?

~~~
Glench
I fly back to Boston every year to participate with a team of friends. It's so
great! And some of the puzzles are incredible.

